# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Failing a drug test on Clomid/ Nolvadex

## IMBIGRU

Ok here is the question can u fail a drug test on clomid or nolovadex. I have read that it can come up as benzodiazepines street name ( bennie or benzos) It a regular work drug test.... I think its a 10 pt drug test that test 

RapidCHECK® 10 Panel Multi-Drug Professional Test Card
Ten parameter all inclusive Drug of Abuse Test (Dip Screen type)

THC (MARIJUANA)  COCAINE  PCP  OPIATES  METHAMPHETAMINES  METHADONE  AMPHETAMINES  BARBITURATES  BENZODIAZEPINES  Tricyclic Antidepressants

it thier any reason a person would fail taking clomid / nolovadex ?? it very imporant that this person not fail cause its his job but he want to do a pct cycle?? let me know... IMBIGRU

----------


## legobricks

Not too sure but a good bump for an answer.

----------


## jchopper1

you would think if it was true, someone could have confirmed it from having it 

happen to them. i would not think nolvadex but possibly clomid. not sure but 

def hope that someone can give us a answer quickly.

----------


## J*U*icEd

clomid and nolva are not benzos... they do not come up on a drug test as anything... i don't know who told you that or where you heard it but that is incorrect information..

----------


## RANA

Bump

----------


## breakbones

Bump

----------


## TheArtist

i passed a drug test on clomid... no troubles...

----------


## darr

no they deffely do not show up as Benzos 100%sure!anyway there not benzos so no worrys.

----------


## roadapple

GCMS will find out the exact profile of your sample. Basically you are safe.

----------


## IMBIGRU

I know they are not benzos but I have read whereit can show up as benzos on a drug test... ill see if I can find the article I read it on and post it

----------


## fsu1985

you are not going to fail unless they straight up test your ass for steroids bud

i am on probation and i can tell you that they do not test for anything like nolva or clomid, let alone test or other stuff- whether it is for a job or not. they have to pretty much be looking to see if your are straight up saucing for you to test positive for pct and sauce

----------


## addicted2iron

Im on the methadone program and am drug tested every month. Two months ago when I was in pct I had a negative test come back for benzos. The only thig I was taking was clomid and nolva.

----------


## addicted2iron

Now I have been draged back in for another urin test next week I will tell my dr. See what he says about it and what he knows. And ill get back to you. Drug tests are flawed. I use to takr seriquil and it would show benzos periodically.

----------


## RangerDanger830

This was posted in 2008, these guys are probably good to go by now, or fired one. If you are on a methadone program you sure you didn't take something to piss hot? Nolva/Clomid are not benzos and will not test positive for them under any circumstances. Seriquil is not comparable to SERMs.

----------


## addicted2iron

No man dident take anything but that. Which leaves me just confused. Reputable company too. Becides bemzos r more expensive

----------


## GGot FFina?

No way! Never heard of such a thing. Alprazolam is Xanax and in the Benzo family. Clomid has a total different make up and has nothing to do with a Benzo.

It will not test positive for a Benzo. Take your Clomid and sleep good. Nothing to worry about here.

----------


## poppz

You must be referring to that ball player suspender or what not for clomid...those guys are tested for gear , im not sure what he was on, if it hides steroids on tests but im assuming its gear related.

----------

